# NADAC?



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am entering our very first NADAC trial!
Anyone have any course maps and/or advice to share?


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

What classes did you enter?

I have very few course maps as they usually aren't available/handed out at trials and I hate to trace.

~Kristin


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Kristin! You were so very helpful to me when I entered my first CPE trial! I am so glad you saw my post.


> Originally Posted By: balakaiWhat classes did you enter?


All of them? LOL
Jumpers, Chances, Regular, Weavers, Tunnelers, Touch n Go, and Hoopers.
I had to look up wth a "hoop" is! Tooz has never done those before! I guess I will try to rig up some hula hoops for practice.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for entering everything, just go and have fun.

I know one thing I found in the higher levels in NADAC was that suddenly course times were an issue, and they never were in AKC. So they REALLY expect those smooth fast courses as you qualify and move up. (not sure if that's a bad thing







)


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

sleachy, we have a track meet tonight and a Teacup trial this weekend so I might not get time to look for, scan, and post course maps until next week--when is the trial? 

Did you join the NADAC yahoo group? I think that there are some course maps in the Files section. I would check now, but I can't sign into Yahoo here at school.

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Run fast - very fast. NADAC have nice flowing courses but very tight times so you can't afford even the slightest bobble. My Killian was never fast but he did make well under SCT in every venue except NADAC where we were fractions of our a few seconds over time so many runs. Took forever to get the Novice Weavers title .

I love the games in NADAC - Touch 'N Go is a blast and Tunnelers - well that is just plain doggy fun )

NADAC rarely give out (well maybe never) course maps so take a clipboard and paper to copy the posted courses on to. Or even better, I used to take some clear plastic sheets and trace the maps and then reuse them. 

Hoopers - make sure your dog knows he has to go "through" the hoop not over it ) First time I showed Killian a hoop he tried to jump it. But its a good class for older dogs. I haven't run the new one yet.

I hope to get Kahlua doing NADAC this year sometime - got her # but we don;t have many trials near us.

Good luck and have fun

Pat


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

The trial isn't until July. I am thinking about going to Walmart this weekend and making myself some "hoops" to practice!

I am a little nervous about having to run clean! Oh well...just as long as my dog doesn't get hurt and she has fun!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy
> I am a little nervous about having to run clean!


But they don't call refusals! Just knowing that relaxes me. Kayto was able to make time in Novice and Open even when I had to fix something. (Except for Open Weavers - Blech!) Not so much in Elite, she can make time in Regular if there's a bobble, but not in Jumpers. And Elite Jumpers always seems to be her last class of the day, I wish it were the first.

I agree with everyone else - Run Fast!!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

No refusals?? Yay! LOL
But they do call off-course?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy
> But they do call off-course?


Yep, any off course is an NQ.

They also have the Skilled class where you can drop a bar and still Q, but it's only worth 5 points instead of 10. At least that's how it used to be, may have changed since Sharon changes the rules so often.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am running Tooz in the skilled AND veterans, LOL.
I am still paranoid she is going to reinjure that leg!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

The atmosphere at NADAC trials is much different than AKC. It's more about having fun with your dog than Qing and much more laid-back. I really enjoy NADAC. Have a good time and don't forget to take Tooz's collar off!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am ALLLL about having fun with my dog! Matter of fact, that is more important to me than the ribbon. I haven't trained for anything agility in about 2 yrs. Tooz and I still enjoy it. Let's have fun and DON'T GET HURT!!!

Is AKC the only venue where the dog can wear a collar??


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

UKC allows collars, they may be required, I'm not sure.

I forgot to mention that most of the NADAC judges are very cool. At a trial a few years ago on April Fool's Day the judge held his briefing with a straight face and off we went to walk the course. He had put a teacup tunnel in it as well as horse jumps. It took a while for a lot of the people to catch on. Some of the folks with little dogs were very worried about how they would get their dogs over the horse jumps.


----------

